# Post your games high scores here



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Guys,

all mobile games users can post high scores here.
lets see who is highest scorer in TDF

post in this format.

[Game Name] (OS)
HS: [value]

e.g: 
*Subway Surfers (Android) *
HS: 10,000

and there are rules for this (read below)
1.u can only post high scores (no coins,extras nothing else,unlocks etc)
2.cannot post hacked/cracked scores (be honest while posting scores)
3.should be scored by u only (not on behalf of others)
4.only mobile games are allowed (iOS,Android,Blackberry,Windows etc)

Lets Begin...


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2013)

cool. 

Rooftop Escape - 50051
Robot Unicorn Attack - 58250
Minigore - 5185 kills
I Dig It - 210990
Canabalt - 7044 m

Agent Dash High Score - 286885
Agent Dash Farthest Run - 7816 m

*  *  *
*Forever Drive* 
overtake combo - 58
pohl - 33539
automo - 34227
gibson - 47384
PKD - 58762
moebius - 171347
*  *  *

Movie Cat (Easy) - 20230

Orbital (Supernova) - 1703 (243 Rank)

and Engineer deaths in Star Legends (it's the healer/support class), no 5 (last) on the leaderboards  - 12345 deaths (plz not to break this one)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2013)

^^which platform iOS or Android?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 9, 2013)

Temple Run (Android)
37 lakhs...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2013)

*Subway Surfers (iOS)*
HS: 27481


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 10, 2013)

temple run 2 (android)
HS - 10,397,050

subway surfers (android)
HS - 154814

update subway -
398021


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2013)

OS matters? As long as no IAP crackers its cool
Mostly iOS 4.2 though, skipped plague inc (unlocked neurax and necroa) and super hexagon scores

Draw Something - 252 not out


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 11, 2013)

Subway surfers 96783


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

Anorion said:


> OS matters? As long as no IAP crackers its cool


no..its optional



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> t
> subway surfers (android)
> HS - 154814
> 
> ...



how come this HS is lakhs? r u using some bonus items?
 I can't even beat my own HS....the character runs sooo fast (can't control)


----------



## SunE (Jul 11, 2013)

*Temple Run (Android) - *


HS: 5,840,441
Longest Run: 21,232 m 

*Subway Surfers (iOS)*

HS: 5348790


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 11, 2013)

Subway surfer: 1525520

Temple run 1:
High score: 4457726
Longest run: 8130m

Temple run 2: 12606328


Platform: Android


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2013)

No one on zombies don't run?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> how come this HS is lakhs? r u using some bonus items?
> I can't even beat my own HS....the character runs sooo fast (can't control)





SunE said:


> *Subway Surfers (iOS)*
> 
> HS: 5348790





deepanshuchg said:


> Subway surfer: 1525520




and zangetsu u were saying something about my score  

u have couple of items like, u have keys which give another chance. u have hoverboards which prevent crashing.
although they will be of no use unless u get used to fast pace of the game. u will keep on crashing otherwise.

Ninjump deluxe (android)

HS - 6237


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2013)

No WP gamers here? 
-----
Let me start..

- Jetpack joyride (WP8) 12701 coins (game's equivalent of score)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 12, 2013)

i think thread title should be edited


----------



## Flash (Jul 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> 4.only mobile games are allowed (iOS,Android,Blackberry,Windows etc)





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i think thread title should be edited



You got it man!!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 15, 2013)

Beach buggy blitz - 30,724 (Android)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i think thread title should be edited



ya Anorion can do that (I guess)


----------



## Anorion (Jul 16, 2013)

zombies don't run
532


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Brain juice- nokia s40/s60
HS:Arithmetics-294.11 BW
Operators-1369.61BW
It is a great game and play it if you have a nokia phone and try to beat me


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 17, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobile-games/11356d1374009897-post-your-games-high-scores-here-screenshot_2013-02-14-01-01-21.jpg


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2013)

^ Mother of god!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> No WP gamers here?
> -----
> Let me start..
> 
> - Jetpack joyride (WP8) 12701 coins (game's equivalent of score)



*Temple Run : *
Highest Score : 6,53,688
Longest Run : 4,362m
Multiplier : 28x

*Jetpack Joyride : *
291 Coins 

*AE 3D Motor : *
17933

*AE Fruit Slash : *
167

*Platform : WP8*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^ Mother of god!!



I hope all are posting according to the rules..(no cheating )


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Ninjump deluxe (android)
> 
> HS - 6237



which one? classic im guessing

Ninjump deluxe 

Classic - 8931
Jungle - 5677
Pirate - 9511
Castle - 11972

annnd Zombies don't run is 619


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2013)

plague inc
hs 60400 
got using Bio Weapon on normal


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2013)

made some good progress now  

Subway Surfers (iOS)
HS: 47850


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

*Temple Run (WP8): 
*Highest Score : 7,57,180
Longest Run : 5,072m
Most coins in a single run: 1,493
Multiplier : 34x


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 5, 2013)

*Doodle Jump (Symbian)*
67,437


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 5, 2013)

no s40 users here ?


----------



## PJK (Aug 6, 2013)

Subway Surfer(android)
HS- 96812


----------



## Skud (Aug 7, 2013)

*Subway Surfers:-*

27,34,500

*Temple Run Oz:-*

20,13,700

*Temple Run 2:-*

75,69,632

*Temple Run:-*

11,42,890


All Android.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 9, 2013)

*Subway Surfers:-*

31,67,442

*Temple Run:-*

1,03,02,864

*Ski Safari:-*

1,155,512


All ios.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/mobile-games/11846d1376635949-post-your-games-high-scores-here-wp_ss_20130816_0001.jpg


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 17, 2013)

Temple Run 2:

Highest Score 11.2 Million
Longest Run: 30100 Meters
Highest Coins: 10.1k

Only 0.8 Million Left to Achieve Final Level 9 Objective. All other Objectives are completed


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Sep 18, 2013)

*Temple Run*

*Highest Score:* 19,08,813
*Longest Run:* 5.958 M
*Most Coins:* 3,269
*Multiplier:* 43x

*Platform: * Windows Phone 8


----------



## Anorion (Sep 18, 2013)

166 near misses in highway racer


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 18, 2013)

26.7 million in hungry shark


----------



## pramudit (Sep 20, 2013)

Temple Run 2
High Score-13,551,517


----------



## Anorion (Sep 20, 2013)

182 near misses highway racer


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Temple Run*

*Highest Score:* 34,20,076
*Longest Run:*  10,174 M
*Most Coins:* 5,457
*Multiplier:* 46x

*Platform: Windows Phone 8 *


----------



## Deadman (Mar 2, 2014)

Flappy birds 38
Subway 7390525
Temple run 2 13010950
Looking at the scores it seems like i am at least good in mobile gaming.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 4, 2014)

Cod4 - 25kills 0deaths and 51kills 9deaths


----------



## Anorion (Mar 4, 2014)

flappy bird 36


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Deadman said:


> Flappy birds 38
> Subway 7390525
> Temple run 2 13010950
> Looking at the scores it seems like i am at least good in mobile gaming.



post platform also.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2014)

Flappy Bird: 48. Took at least 100 tries to get that score. This is one tough hell of a game. Would love to more challenging game like this.
Btw, how do you people get such high scores on Subway Surfer? I got 10k or something! Am I that bad!

Android.


----------



## snap (Mar 9, 2014)

Not worth it imo to take out time and try to play these mobile games btw  Flappy bird: 4 :\


----------



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2014)

^ there are so many good ones
First mode in super hexagon, still 9 seconds


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

Flappy bird - 13. Very bad.


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 9, 2014)

Flappy bird - 75 ,so proud


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Flappy bird - 75 ,so proud



I saw a person making 347 in front of me...


----------



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2014)

^ considering e did in one go, thinking maybe it was a clone?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^ considering e did in one go, thinking maybe it was a clone?



Yes, one go. I saw it from zero to the last. And he died due to battery low warning.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2014)

One thing i observed that playing in large screen seemt easier.


----------



## Superayush (Mar 9, 2014)

Ninjump deluxe :castle 11992


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2014)

New High in Flappy Bird : 58 65  80

I'm at Top 16% with the world 

Yeah, I'm more than proud, knowing how much I suck in mobile gaming 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/bONcWBUl.png


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

Hmm 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/szYShbh.png


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)

just gonna post this here  'Flappy Bird' Creator Says He's Bringing The Game Back To The App Store - Forbes


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 20, 2014)

^ yes, This time with little warning not to addict to his game!!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 20, 2014)

Hehe 

12 on flappy bird (windows phone) !
CODmw3 : 61 kills on infected (final survivor only 1death)


----------



## Anorion (Mar 20, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> One thing i observed that playing in large screen seemt easier.



have to agree. score on nexus 4 : 36. score on iphone 4 : 22.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> have to agree. score on nexus 4 : 36. score on iphone 4 : 22.



I too practiced in a larger screen and bumped my score to 23. Have a long way to go.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2014)

I found that when I look at the next barrier rather the current one and focus on it more the scores are higher. And one more thing, I touch on that damn bird, I don't touch elsewhere, and I move my fingers along with the positions of the gap, I mean if it's at bottom, I move my finger and touch at bottom of the screen and like that. Say if this helped or not  Can't believe on first day I was scoring 4/5, and then when I crossed 10 I thought there you go, that gotta be my highest score.
I am talking about Flappy Bird of course


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 20, 2014)

Got my Personal best 79. The key in this game is to play often. Once you get the flow of game, you score more and more without any extra effort.


----------



## amayamartin82 (Mar 20, 2014)

Temple rum 25 lakhs, subway surfer 38k


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Mar 25, 2014)

Subway surfers: 85 lakhs
Temple run: 1.75 crore ( but i am not sure whether i have the proof of it anymore :S)
Flappy bird: 111

Of these, Flappy bird..most difficult   Made it on my nexus 5.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2014)

orbital supernova mode
starts - 7008
play time - 352:21:41
shots - 294887
orbs destroyed - 207157
max score 1 shot - 256
avg score - 92.8
avg last 10 games - 173.6
high score - 1703
global rank - 339 (can check here *orbital-game.com)


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2014)

orbital supernova mode 2521
global rank : 142


----------



## Neuron (Apr 1, 2014)

2048: 14476


----------



## aiza55 (May 7, 2014)

My current score is at 1,000,650


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 8, 2014)

^

atleast mention the game


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Temple Run 2 (Windows Phone 8.1 Preview)

*i.imgur.com/JZJaX2y.png?1


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah this game will kill me.

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/10/5u5y8aze.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2014)

2048:
High Score (Classic): 5099


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 18, 2014)

All right, this is my limit. Time to stop playing this bloody game. 

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/18/rade4y2u.jpg


----------



## rish1 (Jul 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> All right, this is my limit. Time to stop playing this bloody game.
> 
> *img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/18/rade4y2u.jpg



you deserve a medal for this well done  keep continuin and beat that 1k score and post the video will get great views 

my temple run 2 score was - 3.5 crores something made on lumia 630 in 5-6 days .. the game was buttery smooth on that phone compared to the occasional hiccups found on low end androids in similar range

edit - it was 2.6 crores previously


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 19, 2014)

rish said:


> you deserve a medal for this well done  keep continuin and beat that 1k score and post the video will get great views
> 
> my temple run 2 score was - 3.5 crores something made on lumia 630 in 5-6 days .. the game was buttery smooth on that phone compared to the occasional hiccups found on low end androids in similar range


Lol, thanks mate. A new one today! 

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/19/yqy5e6yq.jpg

Don't really think video thingy will work for me, as I play whenever the mood occurs. Also I couldn't care less about the viewing count and all, I'm extremely happy with myself, that's what matters. It's not the score which amazes me, but it's that for 14 minutes I was concentrating on a game continuously. I retain my comment, this is the toughest game I've ever played, can't remember a game where I'm not allowed to do a single mistake and the score resets, on any gaming platform.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 26, 2014)

[MENTION=255169]whatthefrak[/MENTION] 



Flash said:


> ^ Mother of god!!





*i61.tinypic.com/ekrsyq.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

^^ platform?


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ platform?


It's WP


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

^^ ok.


----------



## rish1 (Jul 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ platform?



Android 4.1 on a crappy Snapdragon Cortex A5 quad core

- - - Updated - - -



ariftwister said:


> It's WP



its on android .. the WP one was on another phone ..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

rish said:


> Android 4.1 on a crappy Snapdragon Cortex A5 quad core
> 
> its on android .. the WP one was on another phone ..



fine


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 26, 2014)

^ Lol sorry.. i thought both had same UI //


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2014)

New one, however I'm pissed on myself, forgot to turn WiFi off before playing, and some sodding tweeter notification came and the game froze for a second! **** me! 

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/30/zyse6azy.jpg


----------



## rish1 (Jul 30, 2014)

^^ you'll soon break the 1000 record !! great achievement in 1 of the most difficult games


----------



## Flash (Jul 30, 2014)

Anybody playing 'Magic Realms' on WP8 here in TDF?


----------



## rish1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Missed 5 crores   

*i62.tinypic.com/2055afm.png


----------



## Adityag (Aug 4, 2014)

Subway surfers on ios - 1,81,48,115


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 10, 2014)

Okay I deserve a little bit of credit now.

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/10/u5adedyg.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 11, 2014)

great achievement


----------



## rish1 (Aug 12, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Okay I deserve a little bit of credit now.
> 
> *img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/10/u5adedyg.jpg




holy crap  awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how long did the game last ?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 12, 2014)

rish said:


> holy crap  awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how long did the game last ?


For me it was lasting for decades, but in reality it lasted around 25-30 mins I think. You can calculate that easily, it's a constant number, unlike other games where it variate.

This score (more patience than score) is beyond my level. Game uninstalled.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 21, 2014)

Swing Copters : For people who think Flappy Bird is tough.

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/08/21/1b82e8482997e5f04a7b754fea4ffebc.jpg

PS : I don't take any responsibility if anything might happen to your phone


----------



## theterminator (Aug 21, 2014)

Nobody has played EA Cricket 05,07 like me. I have played that game like beyond crazy facing 100 overs ball by ball in tests.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 27, 2014)

The ****ing update just killed the game 

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/08/26/5662b8b1bc86a06156d6915733053d60.jpg


----------



## tinamalik (Oct 9, 2014)

Mine is 
(Puzzle Game) 2048 - 9456


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 5, 2014)

Well in Flappy bird 25


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2014)

2048

*imgur.com/sCIH8MI.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2014)

^is that genuine?

I don't play much, got 18k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^is that genuine?
> 
> I don't play much, got 18k



Yeah, genuine. After that, I got to know about xmodgames and how they can increase the scores drastically


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yeah, genuine. After that, I got to know about xmodgames and how they can increase the scores drastically



So how does that make it genuine ? 

Making such a score will take 10 hours or even more than that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> So how does that make it genuine ?
> 
> Making such a score will take 10 hours or even more than that.


I never said I played in a single stretch. 
Using xmodgames will allow you to score faster and higher than the genuine method.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Timber Man(Windows phone 8.1)
*i.imgur.com/KLR2Eq5.png


----------



## ariftwister (Nov 30, 2014)

Stick Hero- 10


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 18, 2015)

198!

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20151228/49945b7ff003187b9e6bc5f675283410.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20151228/dc759c63bc111be7010d35c71a1ada59.jpg


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 27, 2016)

Spoiler






ithehappy said:


> 198!
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20151228/49945b7ff003187b9e6bc5f675283410.jpg
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20151228/dc759c63bc111be7010d35c71a1ada59.jpg





Thats great! I haves crossed 10!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Thats great! I haves crossed 10!!



I simply find the game really challenging and have played it ~2500 times, more you play, more you score mate 

That's an old score though, 339 was the highest I made.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2016)

This game simply hates me.




Sent from N910G


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 1, 2017)

LOL last post was mine as well, of same game too  


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170201/098d6a05c462cebf0da7f68c02f40dd7.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170201/0d97a540dd7e999690d897a02260c31c.jpg

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## sakuraba (May 18, 2017)

Shooooo! - 6450


----------

